

Facebook Introducing New Facebook Pages - lifely
https://www.facebook.com/about/pages/

======
zackzackzack
I just don't understand why any business would ever put their brand under
complete control of facebook. That never made sense to me. When I think of all
the posters I have seen that only tell me how to find the company on facebook,
I shake my head and sigh.

